# Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neeme Järvi / James Ehnes
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty

Release Date November 13, 2012
Duration02:34:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Recording DateJune 18, 2012 - June 23, 2012
Recording Location
Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------

